

Responding to senator’s bid to ban Bitcoin, congressman calls for cash ban - debugunit
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/responding-to-senators-bid-to-ban-bitcoin-congressman-calls-for-cash-ban/

======
relet
There's nothing government would rather do than to ban cash, with the exact
same arguments. Heck, bitcoin has only become successful _because_ it emulates
the properties of cash in the virtual world, which is dominated by traceable
transactions like credit cards and wire transfer.

So this is really just shooting yourself in the right foot, when they shot you
in the left.

~~~
FooBarWidget
You seem to think Bitcoin is like cash because it's untracable. That is not
true. Bitcoin is 100% traceable, just like credit cards and wire transfer, and
maybe even more so than those two. Thanks to the block chain, everybody knows
every single transaction that has ever been made in the world. Sure, you can't
directly link a Bitcoin address to a person, but I'm sure there are plenty of
ways to do so. Security researchers managed to link an anonymized Yahoo search
entry to a specific old lady living in a specific small town. I'm sure similar
techniques can be applied on Bitcoin addresses, analyzing transaction
patterns, to link them to specific people.

~~~
relet
Point taken. My argument remains standing for the properties of cash.

